# Leeds Ride, 6 or 7 March



## Bokonon (14 Feb 2010)

UPDATE: This ride will be on Saturday 6th March.

Meeting at Golden Acre Park car park for 9:30 departure. ColinJ has very kindly produced this route map based on an initial suggestion from andyfromotley.

---

Anyone interested in a ride starting in Leeds on Saturday 6 March?

Route will be around 50 miles. I'm currently considering a loop up to Bolton Abbey unless anyone has any better ideas. Start point, time, and full route details will be dependent on who comes from where.

Please post if you're interested!

---

Interest so far...:

Bokonon
ColinJ
colly
Happiness Stan
longers
Moodyman
andyfromotley
shippers
zacklaws??


----------



## zacklaws (14 Feb 2010)

I'm working that weekend unfortunatly.


----------



## longers (14 Feb 2010)

Can I register an interest? Saturday would be better for trains but it's not definite I could make either day yet.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2010)

I'm interested if you have a route that keeps us off scary A-roads like the A59! 

As longers pointed out - if it is a Sunday then trains might be the limiting factor. Ah, I've just checked - there is a rail replacement bus service running for the Caldervale line that Sunday so I can't get the train to Leeds and don't fancy the return trip by bike on top of the 50 miles. So... I'd be okay for the Saturday, but only okay for the Sunday if I can get a lift. 

Choose the date to fit in with the majority and I'll see if I can make it. I've never been to Bolton Abbey from that direction before.


----------



## Happiness Stan (14 Feb 2010)

Possibly. Nice ride via Otley, Langbar and back again if you are stuck for a route.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Feb 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Possibly. Nice ride via Otley, Langbar and back again if you are stuck for a route.


I just fired up my Memory Map software and that was the conclusion I came to. That Langbar climb looks tough!


----------



## Calum (14 Feb 2010)

Sorry guys, can't do that weekend, i'm gonna be down in London getting smashed.


----------



## Bokonon (15 Feb 2010)

Happiness Stan said:


> Possibly. Nice ride via Otley, Langbar and back again if you are stuck for a route.



I was considering Langbar as a return option (ie going up the steeper side ) If there are a fair few riders, there is always the option for some to go up Langbar and others to carry along the flat with a re-group at the ice cream van in Ilkley.


----------



## Bokonon (15 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I'm interested if you have a route that keeps us off scary A-roads like the A59!



Don't worry, I wouldn't entertain that idea at this time of year. I tried to do Harrogate to Skipton along the A59 in early spring a couple of years ago. The combination of horrid weather and big lorries made me give up very quicky. Get it at the right time, though, and it is a fun piece of road to cycle on.


----------



## colly (15 Feb 2010)

Saturday for me would be good too.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Feb 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Don't worry, I wouldn't entertain that idea at this time of year. I tried to do Harrogate to Skipton along the A59 in early spring a couple of years ago. The combination of horrid weather and big lorries made me give up very quicky. *Get it at the right time, though, and it is a fun piece of road to cycle on.*


Would that be something like 03:00 on Midsummer's Day!


----------



## colly (15 Feb 2010)

I've done the A59 between Harrogate and Skipton a number of times in the past, in both directions, mostly early mornings on a Sunday. 

I did it once on a Saturday morning I think it was at about 11.30.

Once only though at that time. Never again. Very scary stuff.


----------



## Moodyman (15 Feb 2010)

I can do either day. Put my name down.


----------



## Bokonon (15 Feb 2010)

Moodyman said:


> I can do either day. Put my name down.



Excellent. Will do.


----------



## andyfromotley (15 Feb 2010)

i am working but will try to get the day off, prefer sunday. Can easy help with a route, if you need it as thats my regular run out.


----------



## Bokonon (15 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> i am working but will try to get the day off, prefer sunday. Can easy help with a route, if you need it as thats my regular run out.



I'll add you to the list to swell the numbers and make this ride look like the place to be on that weekend!

The big problem with a route is getting out of Leeds, especially if ColinJ, longers and any others come by train - there is a good few miles of urban sprawl and associated traffic that has to be negotiated at the start and finish. Maybe I'll set somewhere like Golden Acre Park as the 'official' start point, but I can pick up those coming by train from the station first. Hmm...

OT - I still have a Sora shifter if you are still interested Andy.


----------



## colly (16 Feb 2010)

If it's any help I could collect any number of bikes from those who arrive by train. I only have two seat in the van though. 
If it is just Colin and Longers that would save them plodding up from the station.


----------



## shippers (16 Feb 2010)

This is the sort of thing I want to get into doing, but my longest recent ride was 31 miles that nearly proved fatal!
Golden Acre would be fine for me though- I work about 2 miles away from it, and as I'll be coming in from Wakefield could pick up people from the station. I could combine with Colly above to put people in and he takes their bikes.

Not convinced I'd be making the full 50 miler though, and certainly not at anything like a competetive pace... I could set off and bin it after 30 yards or so...
Cycling back to the station at the end is far easier than cycling from the station at the start- that's part of my commute and it stinks.


----------



## colly (16 Feb 2010)

shippers said:


> This is the sort of thing I want to get into doing, but my longest recent ride was 31 miles that nearly proved fatal!
> Golden Acre would be fine for me though- I work about 2 miles away from it, and as I'll be coming in from Wakefield could pick up people from the station. I could combine with Colly above to put people in and he takes their bikes.
> 
> Not convinced I'd be making the full 50 miler though, and *certainly not at anything like a competetive pace.*.. I could set off and bin it after 30 yards or so...
> Cycling back to the station at the end is far easier than cycling from the station at the start- that's part of my commute and it stinks.



I shouldn't worry about anything like a competitive pace.

Those who get to the top of a climb wait until the rest catch up as well.


----------



## andyfromotley (17 Feb 2010)

any news on which day yet? The sooner i ask for the day off the better.

andy


----------



## Bokonon (17 Feb 2010)

shippers said:


> This is the sort of thing I want to get into doing, but my longest recent ride was 31 miles that nearly proved fatal!
> 
> .....
> 
> Not convinced I'd be making the full 50 miler though, and certainly not at anything like a competetive pace...



Hi shippers

You're welcome to come and join us and give it a go. As colly says, it certainly isn't going to be a high-speed affair - the group will run at the pace of the slowest rider. I should warn you though that the final route may involve a few hills.

If it helps, think of the ride as two 25-milers with a stop in between!!


----------



## Bokonon (17 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> any news on which day yet? The sooner i ask for the day off the better.
> 
> andy



Looks like the most specific-day votes have been for the Saturday, so I'll set the ride as being 6th March.


----------



## ColinJ (17 Feb 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Looks like the most specific-day votes have been for the Saturday, so I'll set the ride as being 6th March.


Okay then - I'm in! 

Ta very much for the offers of a lift from the railway station to wherever the ride officially starts. I'm not a fan of riding in traffic and the last time I tried it in Leeds I got lost!


----------



## Calum (18 Feb 2010)

Colin, you've lived in Hebden Bridge for too long!!


----------



## andyfromotley (18 Feb 2010)

i have asked for the day off, fingers crossed as it'll be good to catch up with you all over one of the nicest rides in the uk!!


----------



## longers (18 Feb 2010)

How hilly is the route please?


----------



## aJohnson (18 Feb 2010)

Think I was planning on going on a BikeRadar ride on the 7th  So maybe the Saturday


----------



## ColinJ (18 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> How hilly is the route please?


The climb from Beamsley to Langbar on the way back is a bit of a killer! Note though that if you are on your fixie and don't fancy that then you could always stay on the lower road round to Ilkley.

Mind you, I have a sneaky suspicion that after the cafe stop bokonon might just have the Storiths climb in mind which is itself pretty tough!


----------



## longers (19 Feb 2010)

Gears for me then I think, still aiming to come across for this. Thanks for the pick up lift offer, I'd be happy to ride back to the station if pointed in the right direction.


----------



## andyfromotley (19 Feb 2010)

with respect to Bokonon, it will be something similar to this. 

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/390751

The big hill at 34 is Langbar which as pointed out is easily circumvented for those who want an easier ride.

The station is about 7 miles of easy riding from the start finish.


----------



## Bokonon (19 Feb 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> with respect to Bokonon, it will be something similar to this.
> 
> http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/390751
> 
> ...



That's not bad, that! Saves me doing any route planning now, unless anyone has any objections to using this route?

Cafe stop at Bolton Bridge or Bolton Abbey, unless Back-O-The-Hill is still going (never been in there - the one time I tried some years ago it was closed.)


----------



## ColinJ (19 Feb 2010)

Hey Andy - did you record that route on your GPS? I can see where you went all the way round a roundabout on the A660 and also where you made a little detour up the A59 to Hazlewood.

Hmm - I really like the look of 2/3 of that route but there is about 25 km up and down the A660/A65 which doesn't seem very appealing. At least on the way out to Otley a big chunk of it is downhill but I honestly don't fancy a 16 km stretch of busy A-road on the way back especially where it is +3.5% for 3 km towards the end.

How about this alternative - Ben Rhydding, Burley-in-Wharefdale, Burley Woodhead, Menston, The Chevin, Bramhope Moor, Holt Park, Golden Acre Park? It does add a bit more climbing but that then rewards us with a really nice 10 km downhill at the end of the ride, most of it away from traffic.

Here it is on Bikely.


----------



## zacklaws (19 Feb 2010)

I've had some leave to take at work so I have took the weekend off, so all being well, I'll join you on the ride. 

Where we going?

Only joking, I'm at work now so will check the previous messages when I get home tonight to see what treats there is in store.


----------



## Bokonon (19 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm - I really like the look of 2/3 of that route but there is about 25 km up and down the A660/A65 which doesn't seem very appealing. At least on the way out to Otley a big chunk of it is downhill but I honestly don't fancy a 16 km stretch of busy A-road on the way back especially where it is +3.5% for 3 km towards the end.[/URL].



The A660/A65 bits of this route really aren't all that bad, though I would consider using it as the 'out' part of the ride so we are doing a left hand turn toward off the A660 toward Burley, and then use the back road to Otley on the return, perhaps turning off to Pool and coming back to Golden Acre on the road from Arthington.

With your proposed avoiding loop, we could take Moor Road out of Ilkley for a nice trip over Cow and Calf .


----------



## Moodyman (19 Feb 2010)

I guess it all depends on the times that we set off. 

Even the busy roads will be quiet if we set off early - as in before 9.


----------



## shippers (20 Feb 2010)

I did a 34-er today without too much stress, so I reckon I'll only regret not giving this a go, so barring an outbreak of common sense, or thick snow, count me in.

Do we have a decision on departure time? Early is good for me, but I know some of you chaps are getting the train etc.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

Bokonon said:


> The A660/A65 bits of this route really aren't all that bad, though I would consider using it as the 'out' part of the ride so we are doing a left hand turn toward off the A660 toward Burley, and then use the back road to Otley on the return, perhaps turning off to Pool and coming back to Golden Acre on the road from Arthington.
> 
> With your proposed avoiding loop, we could take Moor Road out of Ilkley for a nice trip over Cow and Calf .


Ooh, I'm a bit confused now! Do you mean out on A660, left for Burley, climb up over the railway line to the moor, _down_ the Cow and Calf to Ilkley, cross the A65 then the Wharfe and then left to follow the original route by the river to Beamsley? B6160 out to Burnsall as planned, back via Appletreewick, Storiths, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Askwith, Otley, Otley Plantation, Pool, A659, Arthington, Blackhill, A660, Golden Acre Park? If that's it, I'll plot it on Bikely, unless I'm wrong and you'd like to clarify or plot it yourself! 



Moodyman said:


> I guess it all depends on the times that we set off.
> 
> Even the busy roads will be quiet if we set off early - as in before 9.


I don't fancy it _that_ early - I'd have to setting off at about 07:00 which would imply me getting up by 06:00. I'm more of an owl than a lark! 



shippers said:


> Do we have a decision on departure time? Early is good for me, but I know some of you chaps are getting the train etc.


I've just checked the trains from Hebden Bridge - there is one leaving at 08:00 which would get me into Leeds at 08:56, so all being well I could be out at the pick-up point by 09:05 and therefore up at the park by about 09:20 if the kind offer of a lift still stands. That would be good for an 09:30 start. Would that be okay folks?


----------



## Bokonon (20 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> Ooh, I'm a bit confused now! Do you mean out on A660, left for Burley, climb up over the railway line to the moor, _down_ the Cow and Calf to Ilkley, cross the A65 then the Wharfe and then left to follow the original route by the river to Beamsley? B6160 out to Burnsall as planned, back via Appletreewick, Storiths, Beamsley, Langbar, Middleton, Askwith, Otley, Otley Plantation, Pool, A659, Arthington, Blackhill, A660, Golden Acre Park? If that's it, I'll plot it on Bikely, unless I'm wrong and you'd like to clarify or plot it yourself!



Yes, that's pretty much it. I should have typed out *to* Ilkley not out *of* Ilkley. I thought I did quite a good job considering I wasn't long out of the pub when I typed it .



> I've just checked the trains from Hebden Bridge - there is one leaving at 08:00 which would get me into Leeds at 08:56, so all being well I could be out at the pick-up point by 09:05 and therefore up at the park by about 09:20 if the kind offer of a lift still stands. That would be good for an 09:30 start. Would that be okay folks?



I'm guessing Longers would be joining you on the same train if he comes in by rail. If you get a lift from the station you should easily make the park for a 9:30 start. With a push on it is cyclable in half an hour.


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

Yep. Those timings suit me fine.

It'll be First NW trains to Leeds won't it? I don't think they do bike reservations do they?


----------



## Bokonon (20 Feb 2010)

Northern Rail officially carry two bikes on a first come first served policy, however I have never had a problem taking a bike on Northern services even when they have been carrying a lot more than 2 bikes.


----------



## longers (20 Feb 2010)

Ta, that's what I thought. 

The only time I did the train to Leeds was to get the Hewitt from Harrogate and on the return journey the conductor was extremely firm about the rule, even to the point of shutting the doors on someone trying to get on when the spaces were full and she wasn't taking any nonsense from anyone. She was fair but very firm. 

A friend met her on a journey to Brum with his bike and she kicked someone off as he had made a reservation and they hadn't.

Hope she's doing the Brum run on the 6th.


----------



## ColinJ (20 Feb 2010)

longers said:


> Yep. Those timings suit me fine.
> 
> It'll be First NW trains to Leeds won't it? I don't think they do bike reservations do they?


Would you cycle to Rochdale and catch the Leeds train from there? If so, if you caught the 07:37, that's the one I'd be getting on at 08:00 in Hebden Bridge.

They don't do reservations on those small transpennine trains but we should be okay at that time in the morning. The trains will be a lot busier on the way back but as bokonon says, it's usually no problem. We might have to stand with our bikes if the bike spaces are taken. 

I've redrawn the route to display the alternative route proposed above - here it is on Bikely. What do you reckon? It's 85 km (53 miles).


----------



## Bokonon (23 Feb 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I've redrawn the route to display the alternative route proposed above - here it is on Bikely. What do you reckon? It's 85 km (53 miles).



Looks good. I've put it in the first post as the proposed route and I've stuck the ride into the CC calendar. It _almost_ feels like there is some organising going here...


----------



## ColinJ (23 Feb 2010)

I've just looked at the satellite pictures of Golden Acre Park - I think I'd marked the start at a farm. The car park appears to be further up the road - I'd better update the route on Bikely! _(Done)_


----------



## shippers (25 Feb 2010)

Sorry chaps, I'm out now. Nice lady pulled out in front of me on the way home last night. I was tootling down through headingly, then suddenly I wasn't any more.

I'm fine- bit bruised and what not. Bike is broken though, and I can't see the insurance coming through in 10 days!


----------



## colly (25 Feb 2010)

Sorry to hear that shippers. Glad you are in one piece.


----------



## Bokonon (25 Feb 2010)

That's not good. Hope you recover soon. Maybe see you on the next one, then?


----------



## Moodyman (25 Feb 2010)

I saw your other thread shippers. Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## shippers (25 Feb 2010)

Yup, I'll be back! You have fun without me chaps!


----------



## zacklaws (2 Mar 2010)

Have we got any detailed timings yet to meet, my problem is I need to make my plans as soon as possible as I have to bring my partner through to Leeds that morning as her sister is very ill, and then I do not know whether to bike from her Sisters if I have time or carry on and park up with everyone else at the car park. So I need to formulate a good plan. Is it quicker round the NE side of the ring road by car or bike with no RLJing from Seacroft? My experience of that area by car is it is very slow, but there again I may have always caught rush hour.

Apologies if the timings have been posted earlier in the thread but I've just done a long ride in the Wolds and I'm too shattered to be searching around and just want to go to bed to recover.


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2010)

zacklaws said:


> Have we got any detailed timings yet to meet, my problem is I need to make my plans as soon as possible as I have to bring my partner through to Leeds that morning as her sister is very ill, and then I do not know whether to bike from her Sisters if I have time or carry on and park up with everyone else at the car park. So I need to formulate a good plan. Is it quicker round the NE side of the ring road by car or bike with no RLJing from Seacroft? My experience of that area by car is it is very slow, but there again I may have always caught rush hour.
> 
> Apologies if the timings have been posted earlier in the thread but I've just done a long ride in the Wolds and I'm too shattered to be searching around and just want to go to bed to recover.



What time will you be arriving in Leeds ?

I don't live a million miles from Seacroft but as things stand right now I am picking up CoilnJ and Longers at the station around 9. I only have two passenger seats in the van although I have room for lots of bikes.

I'd say from Seacroft to Golden Acre Park is about 10 miles. Quite an easy 10 miles but if you don't know the roads it isn't an obvious route.

(unless you use the Ring Road)

It wouldn't be a problem in a car though.


----------



## zacklaws (2 Mar 2010)

If your picking up at the station around 0900, then I will get into Leeds myself just a bit sooner than that, time to say, "Hello" and leg it up to the car park to meet up.

Not looked at the route from Seacroft to the car park but did not realise its 10 miles, only thought it was about 5 at the most. If I remember too its uphill as well if I do bike it.

Just done a quick route on mapsource and made it just over 7 miles, but also just remembered my partners sister does not live at Seacroft but at Crossgates and that is about 10 miles


----------



## colly (2 Mar 2010)

Forecast for Saturday is cold but dry with a very light breeze from the SE


----------



## longers (2 Mar 2010)

^ that'll do. 

A lift would still be great Colly. I think I've got to be up at half five to porridge and get to Rochdale for the train so I'll let Colin know if I fail, but I am looking forward to this. 

Sorry you can't make it Shippers, are you mobile yet?

How far is the cafe stop round the route please, just so I know when I can start thinking about food?


----------



## shippers (2 Mar 2010)

Evening chaps.

I'm signed off work for the week, but my walking about skills aren't too shockilgly impaired. Had the bike formally written off today by EBC- I don't reckon I'll be up to getting on one again for maybe a couple of weeks. (Lot of bruising in the trousers area. 16 stone bloke hitting the stem at about 20mpg...)

Anyway, I'm looking at maybe an Allez sport or the secteur sport- possibly an allez elite. (NOTE- there's an EBC opening in sheffield, and you can register for a 15% off voucher...) 

Weather looks good for you at least. Regards the ring road- it's a bit lumpy- not the nicest pootle round you could imagine. You'd be better getting the good lady to give you a lift to the start point, or at least getting you Lawnswood Roundabout (junction ringroad and A65.)

Right, have fun chaps. Last one back would still have beaten me.


----------



## ColinJ (2 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> A lift would still be great Colly. I think I've got to be up at half five to porridge and get to Rochdale for the train so I'll let Colin know if I fail, but I am looking forward to this.


Yes, thanks colly. 52 hilly miles will be enough for me and I especially wouldn't fancy that long drag out of the city centre in traffic to start with.

I'll be having my porridge at about 06:00!



longers said:


> Sorry you can't make it Shippers...


+1

I hope that you make a speedy recovery from your injuries.



longers said:


> How far is the cafe stop round the route please, just so I know when I can start thinking about food?


If we ride out to Burnsall first and then call in at Cavendish Pavilion on the way back on that nice lane from Appletreewick, that would be after 30 miles. I don't know if that was what Will had in mind but that would suit me. I prefer cafe stops after the halfway point because it makes the ride back shorter.


----------



## Bokonon (3 Mar 2010)

Either that or do the loop from Beamsley in the other direction - Storiths, Appletreewick, Burnsall - which should be a bit more than 30 miles, but then gives several options for cake stops around Bolton Abbey.


----------



## ColinJ (3 Mar 2010)

Bokonon said:


> Either that or do the loop from Beamsley in the other direction - Storiths, Appletreewick, Burnsall - which should be a bit more than 30 miles, but then gives several options for cake stops around Bolton Abbey.


I can think of 2 reasons why I'd prefer not to do it that way round!
I like Storiths as a testing little climb, but we'd be descending it.
It would mean a slow 1.2 km climb on the busy A59 rather than a fast 1.2 km descent!
What's Cavendish Pavilion like? It looked okay when I passed it on _Spring Into the Dales_. We could always nip back across to Bolton Abbey from the Pavilion if you prefer the cafes there, but then we'd miss out Storiths.


----------



## Bokonon (4 Mar 2010)

Never been to Cavendish Pavilion so I have no idea! From the A59 it is not far back into Bolton Bridge, and the cafe there was pretty decent last time I went there (though that was some years ago!)


----------



## Bokonon (4 Mar 2010)

Can I have a final show of hands for who is coming so we know who to wait for at the start (9:30 Saturday morning at Golden Acre Park car park)?

PM me if you feel the need to exchange mobile numbers.

Thanks


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2010)

The forecast is looking good so I'm a definite unless something really bad happens in the meantime. (I keep thinking about what happened to PaulB!  )

I have colly's number so if there are is a problem (and I'm still capable of using a phone!) I'll let him know if I can't make it.

I'm sure you know the route off by heart but I'll program it into my GPS anyway because I like to keep track of where I'm going.


----------



## zacklaws (4 Mar 2010)

My hands raised.


----------



## Moodyman (4 Mar 2010)

Sorry gentlemen - something's come up at the last minute. Cannot make it though would love to join you on the next one.


----------



## longers (4 Mar 2010)

I'm in assuming I catch the train ok.

I've got/had a cold so please excuse the spluttering and hawking.


----------



## andyfromotley (4 Mar 2010)

i have the day off and am looking forward to it, asthma is playing havoc at the moment though so i will have to take it easy.


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> asthma is playing havoc at the moment though so *i will have to take it easy*.


I'm still overweight and underfit so I'll be lagging behind every time the road goes uphill anyway.


----------



## colly (4 Mar 2010)

I'm ok for saturday 

Longers and Colin, will you both be arriving at the same time in Leeds. (Just before 9 ?)

I'll be at the main drop off/collection point where I met you last time Colin. That's through the barriers and take a left through the concourse and down some steps , then left out of the station. (just in case you need reminding)


----------



## ColinJ (4 Mar 2010)

colly said:


> Longers and Colin, will you both be arriving at the same time in Leeds. (Just before 9 ?)


That's the plan, assuming that longers doesn't succumb to the lurgy by then.

In theory the train gets in at 08:56 so it would be nearer to 09:05 by the time we've arrived at the pick-up point.



colly said:


> I'll be at the main drop off/collection point where I met you last time Colin. That's through the barriers and take a left through the concourse and down some steps , then left out of the station. (just in case you need reminding)


Of course I remember where it is - do you think I'm losing my marbles!

Er, just remind me what you look like again...


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2010)

I think that makes 6 of us unless _aJohnson_ and/or _Happiness Stan_ decide to turn up.

Checking the latest forecast, it looks like we had the sunshine today which we were supposed to be getting tomorrow so now I have to decide whether to risk being over-dressed or under-dressed. I think I might err on the side of caution and wear my heavy duty jacket. I'd rather be too warm than too cold...


----------



## aJohnson (5 Mar 2010)

I won't be able to turn up sorry >


----------



## zacklaws (5 Mar 2010)

ColinJ said:


> I think that makes 6 of us unless _aJohnson_ and/or _Happiness Stan_ decide to turn up.
> 
> Checking the latest forecast, it looks like we had the sunshine today which we were supposed to be getting tomorrow so now I have to decide whether to risk being over-dressed or under-dressed. I think I might err on the side of caution and wear my heavy duty jacket. I'd rather be too warm than too cold...



I've just dumped my base layers this week as it was getting too hot on rides, but consulting my clothing chart from what I have worn on previous rides along with recorded temperatures and matching it with tomorows forecast temperature, the base layer will be back on.

Just looked on the BBC's weather site and its gave rain and sleet?


----------



## ColinJ (5 Mar 2010)

That's decided it - full winter kit! My jersey and jacket have plenty of zips which can be undone if conditions improve.

Right, I'm off to have a few beers now - see you in the morning!


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2010)

Damn - I forgot that my rear tube has a slow puncture! I noticed on my last ride that it had gone a bit soft since the ride before. 

I don't want to mess about with it now or I'll be rushing to get ready and get out to the station in time for the 08:00 train. 

I've pumped it up and will check it on the train. It's a 56 minute journey so I have time to fix it on board if I have to.

See you soon fellas...


----------



## zacklaws (6 Mar 2010)

I'm setting off in next 20 minutes, weather here in Beverley is nice and gloomy, cloudy and raining.


----------



## longers (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks for another good day out everyone, especially Colly for the lifts and Will for organising it.

I've eaten a small mountain of food and have a cold beer on the go.


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks Will for sorting this one out.  Blinding route too!

Even though the weather wasn't as good as it promised it was still a great day. Will have to organise something similar when we can be more certain of some sunshine. 

How you made it up Storiths and Langbar on a fixed Longers I have no idea. 
No wonder you are getting stuck into the grub.

Good day out with good company!


----------



## Bokonon (6 Mar 2010)

All I did was start this thread! Andy and Colin did the route planning and the rest kind of just fell together.

Maybe mid to late April for the next one? Hopefully we will be having better (or at least warmer) weather by then.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2010)

Thanks guys!

I've put the exact route that we did on Bikely. It was about 82 km (51 miles).

I definitely preferred the Chevin to that extra A-road section at the start of the original route and the gentle climb rather than the steeper one planned from Burley.

I also preferred that little climb up to Bramhope near the end of the ride. For some reason, I didn't spot that one when I plotted the route.

Despite Will's warning about the cattle grid coming off the Cow and Calf towards Ilkley, I didn't spot it until the last moment so I didn't really have time to brake. I've just checked my tracklog and I hit it at 75 kph (47 mph)! That could have been messy...


----------



## colly (6 Mar 2010)

Longers, I found that odd viaduct on Google Earth .

Peculiar thing just seems to be there to bridge a bit of a dip in the landscape. There is a track going round the dip too.


----------



## ColinJ (6 Mar 2010)

Here are a couple of my photographs. (Despite the potential for scenic snaps, I didn't take many because of the low cloud and drizzle.)





*View of murky Wharfedale*






*6 CycleChatters. L-R: colly, ColinJ, Bokonon, longers, andyfromotley, zacklaws*


----------



## longers (6 Mar 2010)

colly said:


> Peculiar thing just seems to be there to bridge a bit of a dip in the landscape. There is a track going round the dip too.



Good thinking Colly, I've had a peek at Google Earth just now and it doesn't seem to match up to any of the tracks in the vicinity. I wonder if it's a folly?


----------



## zacklaws (7 Mar 2010)

Excellent day out and good company too so thanks to all, for some unknown reason I was tired when I got home, maybe the early start and all the riding during the week caught up with me, so I was in bed for 2100. Still marvelling at Longers fixed wheel epics, how to pause on a steep hill, look at the scenery and then carry on again as if there is no hill there, beats me?

Really impressed with the route, it took into account the rain that was forecast and took us into the clouds and probably above them so we was above the rain and kept dry. Very ingenious.

As I predicted about what would happen when I tried to change my clothes in my car, the moment Colly drove off, two weirdo's pulled up next to me and they just sat their looking at me before driving off about 10 minutes later. I got the feeling they may have seen me load my bike into the car and was hoping that I would leave my car, despite busting to go to the toilet, I sat it out. Funniest bit was they drove over something in the carpark that went with a loud "pop" which stopped them in their tracks and they just sat looking at each other in bewilderment. All it was was a crisp packet or something similar.

Colinj, remember to post the link for "Spring into the Dales, as I cannot find anything, off top off my head my leave starts 11th April, Sunday, otherwise I am tied up working the weekends in April prior to that.


----------



## longers (7 Mar 2010)

Zack - here's a bit of info on Spring into the Dales. 18th April it seems, I'll let Colin start the thread in the appropriate section

I don't know how I got up them hills either  
My knees are giving me some fairly strong hints today but they feel better than I thought they would. Steadily building up to them has worked I guess.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Mar 2010)

longers said:


> Zack - here's a bit of info on Spring into the Dales. 18th April it seems, I'll let Colin start the thread in the appropriate section
> 
> I don't know how I got up them hills either
> My knees are giving me some fairly strong hints today but they feel better than I thought they would. Steadily building up to them has worked I guess.


Like Zack, I was also mightily impressed by your cadence of 0-30 rpm on hills up to 25%, and the 180+ rpm on fast downhills. I did wonder about the wear and tear on your body though. As I mentioned on the train - even riding the 39/29 bottom gear on my Cannondale on steep hills gives my hips some serious gyp so I definitely wouldn't fancy trying to emulate you. My plan of attack would be to do what that skinny little rider did at the top of Langbar - sprint up in a low gear, spinning away like Armstrong on Whizz. Later in the year perhaps?

Info on SITD also to be found in the audax calendar, on this page. 

It is worth looking through the calendar for other local audax events in the coming months but I think they restrict you to 3 months ahead unless you are a member. 

It is well worth joining Audax UK - members are sent a handbook and 4 glossy _Arrivée_ magazines a year, and get 3rd party insurance which would otherwise have to be paid for on a per event basis for non-members. It is currently £19 for year 1 and £14 for annual renewals. 

I've just spotted that members of 5+ years standing and over 65 automatically become life members and can just opt to pay £6/yr for the mags.

I was going to wait a while before doing the SITD thread but thinking about it, people get booked up way in advance so perhaps now would be a good time. Here you go - SITD 2010.


Zack, take a look at my Deda Dog Fang review to see if one might help you.

Andy (fromotley!) - remember to take a look at my Crud Roadracer Mudguard review to see if you can avoid getting that black stripe down your back again! (PS - I've just noticed that the company I mentioned are out of stock and have put the price up!)


----------



## Moodyman (7 Mar 2010)

Really disappointed that I couldn't join you guys yesterday. Looks like you had a great ride. 

I'll definitely monitor the informal rides section of CC for the next one.


----------



## andyfromotley (7 Mar 2010)

Great ride, great company. sorry for those who suffered for my lack of mudguards. In my defence i do very little riding in groups, and getting kit dirty doesn't bother me. 

I sort of rode myself into it a bit as the day went on, asthma a bit at the beginning, but much better later. was nice to do some parts i havent done for a while and was a lovely relaxed atmosphere.

Like everyone i am astounded by longers cycling ability...... chapeau.

i will look forward to getting out together again, there is some more good riding to be had out towards Memwith hill.

thanks will.


----------



## colly (7 Mar 2010)

andyfromotley said:


> Great ride, great company. sorry for those who suffered for my lack of mudguards. In my defence i do very little riding in groups, and getting kit dirty doesn't bother me.
> 
> I sort of rode myself into it a bit as the day went on, asthma a bit at the beginning, but much better later. was nice to do some parts i havent done for a while and was a lovely relaxed atmosphere.
> 
> ...




There certainly is ! 

A run up through Farnley and Menwith Hill to Pateley Bridge and back via Grassington and Burnsall would be something to consider for the next outing. 

I'm sure you will know the better roads around there Andy.


----------



## postman (8 Mar 2010)

How big is that bike between Andy and Zacklaws .It looks a whopper .


----------



## ColinJ (8 Mar 2010)

postman said:


> How big is that bike between Andy and Zacklaws .It looks a whopper .


That's my Basso that Zack was holding for me while I set up the camera timer. It isn't _that_ big - a 58 cm top tube. I'm moderately tall - 6'1" - but again, not _that_ tall by modern standards. I was considered tall as a teenager but the next couple of generations have caught up and overtaken me!

What might be making the bike look bigger is the Crud Roadracer mudguards which make the wheels look chunky in that picture.


----------

